# Archive and missing subscriptions



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I am guessing that the recent archive is the reason behind most of my subscriptions disappearing...but just wanted to double check to make sure I'm not losing my mind.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I went from about 2k to about 600 subscriptions


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Well if the threads were removed from the live database, then yes, so would the subscriptions. 

If you have that many, you really are not using the site as it should be. You should only subscribe to threads that you really need. Otherwise, you add unneeded stress on the server.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi David,
Not trying to argue, but the forum software makes automatic subscriptions trivially easy, and I imagine that many people have it turned on. Perhaps if you don't want that much stress placed on the server you should disable this feature, if possible.


> Default Thread Subscription Mode
> When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
> Default Thread Subscription Mode:
> Do not subscribe
> ...


Since I have a gmail account and therefore don't have to worry about space issues, I've had this feature turned on with instant emails for months now. I never considered that it would be an issue, since it was offered when I signed up and is in the user options control panel. I like being notified of activity in threads I've participated in, especially when it's an older thread that somone discovers via a search and has something new to add or ask. I really wouldn't want to unsubscribe from most of them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Well if the threads were removed from the live database, then yes, so would the subscriptions.
> 
> If you have that many, you really are not using the site as it should be. You should only subscribe to threads that you really need. Otherwise, you add unneeded stress on the server.


I have mine set to subscribe to all threads I post in  THis way I just do user CP and see whats going on


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The default is set to NOT Subscribe. So unless it is turned on, it is not an issue for most members.

Mike...you can set it to "No email notification" and it will still work the same in your USER CP.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

David Bott said:


> If you have that many, you really are not using the site as it should be. You should only subscribe to threads that you really need. Otherwise, you add unneeded stress on the server.





> Mike...you can set it to "No email notification" and it will still work the same in your USER CP.


So is it the email notifications that tax the server or is just having large numbers (1000+) of subscribed threads? Because I have less than a hundred subscribed threads in my cp since turning on automatic subscriptions, but some days I'll get 20 or 30 emails or more from TCF, particularly during high-activity periods like when TiVo released the DT or when the 7.x software hit. If it's the emails, I could live without them I guess, but I really did like having the forum 'push' updates to my email.


----------

